# LCD monitors vs LED monitors



## anandjoshi (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I am in a fix on buying LCD or LED monitor, Please help me out. Also suggest some models with their prices 


Thank you
Anand


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 1, 2010)

Budget??
Size??
LED is just an LCD monitor with LED backlight.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Check the hardware spec/price list thread in vga bazar section. Led just consumer less power in comparison to lcd.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

how big is the price gap?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Its not too much. Most of the good ones are less than 10k starting from 6k


----------



## RaptorX (Nov 1, 2010)

I believe 22inch HD Led monitors start from 9.5k.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah and keep in mind that LED monitors are actually LCD as said before. It's not like OLED or AMOLED mobile screens where the whole screen is AMOLED but not LCD, but here it's actually a LCD where only the back lighting is LED.
I never figured out how they sale by stating LED monitors/TV's instead of LED Back lighting monitors/TV's.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> I never figured out how they sale by stating LED monitors/TV's instead of LED Back lighting monitors/TV's.



Just for fooling people  People think its new tech.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes absolutely.


----------



## mkumar (Nov 3, 2010)

I wanted to buy a 22" LED monitor n i am almost finalizing a Dell or Benq model (i have yet confirm the model) but i am shocked by reading this!
According to you they r not LED monitors?
If so when can we expect a full LED monitor in INDIA?
Thx


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 3, 2010)

Nobody knows I guess, and if it even releases the Price will be sky high, gotta be.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

I just know that Samsung has shown some LED monitors at some show. Transparent and very cool looking.

They are not even out in US/UK AFAIK.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2010)

@mkumar - u r better off buying 22"LCD as LED will cost u arnd 13k!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

Benq G2220HD @ 7500 <--- Better performance
Samsung B2230 @ 8200 <-----Better Looks


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

mkumar said:


> According to you they r not LED monitors?
> If so when can we expect a full LED monitor in INDIA?
> Thx


err...They are LED-backlit LCD monitors. 

There is nothing as "LED monitor."


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2010)

Sony Kills Next-Gen 11" Display; Manufacturers Hedge on OLED TVs - HotHardware

11'' Sony OLED for 2000US$. Now the price tells the story. It is not possible to produce a 36/42'' OLED TV in a budget around 50-60k, not yet, in future? Might be.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 4, 2010)

What about IPS display panal?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 4, 2010)

Aren't they quite expensive too??


----------



## paroh (Nov 4, 2010)

Go with Dell u2311H  LCD with IPS


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah go with Dell IPS monitors, they are good. IPS technology is the best overall in LCD. So don't fall into LED Backlighting gimmick.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

Most of LED baclit monitors use TN panels. which is not great when compared to IPS panels. So, if there is some thing like LED backlit with IPS panel(I really don't know if there are any such) go for it. Else.. ditch LED.. go for good old CCFL. 

Especially don't go for TN panels. They've terrible viewing angle problems. Especially if you are thinking of a HTPC setup or a environment where you'll be sitting far from the monitor. Sitting on a computer chair will not make much of a difference though. It is really a pain in the hass when you are sitting far.


----------



## vwad (Nov 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Most of LED baclit monitors use TN panels. which is not great when compared to IPS panels. So, if there is some thing like LED backlit with IPS panel(I really don't know if there are any such) go for it. Else.. ditch LED.. go for good old CCFL.
> 
> Especially don't go for TN panels. They've terrible viewing angle problems. Especially if you are thinking of a HTPC setup or a environment where you'll be sitting far from the monitor. Sitting on a computer chair will not make much of a difference though. It is really a pain in the hass when you are sitting far.



Interesting information  So which model would you recommend for 20" LCD ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

It's a bit hard to find IPS monitors in 20" department. Go for 22".

Dell 2209WA, should be your best bet.


----------

